# One More Machinists Hammer....



## omni_dilletante (Mar 8, 2016)

With too many projects and the tendency to overthink everything, it is hard for me to actually get into the shop and finish anything.

I have been watching the ClickSpring videos and was inspired by his scriber.  I made one out of a stainless steel shaft salvaged from an inkjet printer.  It feels very nice in the hand.

Inspired by that success I decided to make myself a machinists hammer.




After looking at many google images of hammers I decided the Hemingway Machinists Hammer looked the best to me.  So I patterned mine after that.

This hammer has a 1" diameter head 2.75" long.  Overall length is 10.5".  Handle tapers from 5/8" to 3/8".  Grooves on handle start at 0.5" apart then get 0.030" closer together with each groove.

Normally I don't have anything good to say about my work, but I must admit, this one feels pretty good.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice looking work.


----------



## cathead (Mar 8, 2016)

I like it too!  The shafting in printers is some really handy stuff.  I have salvaged several printers so have a supply of various
sizes.  They apparently are metric diameters.  Good job on recycling too!


----------



## brav65 (Mar 8, 2016)

Great work!  The pride you feel in a job well done never goes away.  I have a few items I made over 40 years ago and each time I use them I smile and remember all the work I put into making them.  Even better is when you can pass them on to your children.  They are beautiful pieces.


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is my kinda recycling nice work !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## drom68 (Mar 9, 2016)

Both are very nice, good job.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Mar 10, 2016)

Decided to create a second, slightly smaller hammer.  This one has a 3/4" diameter head.


----------



## Deerslayer (Mar 10, 2016)

Great looking work!

What's this stainless in the printer you speak of?


----------



## Andre (Mar 10, 2016)

The linear bearing shafts that come out of printers and other paper moving machinery, at least the ones I've taken apart, are not stainless but rather a very free machining steel. It's fairly corrosion resistant and machines just as well as cast iron, with a very similar chip formation.


----------



## Wout Moerman (May 31, 2016)

Very nice! I like the way the grooves get closer to each other.


----------

